# Thinking about building a "digging box"



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 16, 2011)

Fraggles loves to dig. She is digging at my bed comforter right now actually. I always leave a sheet or a blanket out for her to dig on. But I was thinking that maybe I could make her a "digging box". Get a plastic container and put something in it that she could dig threw and make holes. I guess dirt would work, maybe potting soil. It would have to go in her room as its hard wood and easy cleanup. Anyone want to add to my idea? Or is your bunny a digger and if so did you give them anything to dig in?


----------



## itsazoo (Mar 16, 2011)

this cat litter box







the flap removed, and filled with Eco-bedding http://www.fibercorellc.com/eco-bedding.cfm

Jenny LOVES it, everytime she feels like digging she runs to her box wherever it is at the time, leaps in and started digging in it, I have had various beddings in it, but the eco-bedding is far and away her faverite for digging in, sometimes she take her toys in the box with her and buries them lol


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 16, 2011)

That's perfect, I bet she isent making a mess with it. Did it take her awhile to figure out what it was for? Fraggles would love to dig in that and the eco bedding is nice a soft.


----------



## Nela (Mar 16, 2011)

I have the same thing for Maybelle but ours is lower so she can kick the bedding out. Lol. You can put litter, hay, shredded paper and sheets of paper for her to shred herself, cardboard pieces, etc.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 16, 2011)

How did you train your bun to get in the box?


----------



## Nela (Mar 16, 2011)

I didn't, she went in on her own. You could alwaystry witha strongly-scented treat (slice of banana, strawberry, etc)in there though.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 16, 2011)

This is a great idea. I will try the treats I'm sure that will get her into the box.


----------



## itsazoo (Mar 20, 2011)

Jenny figered her's out right away, but she is a very curious girl and tries everything. 

and yup, no mess at all with this set up, she did make a mess with the other substrates I tried, but the crinkly eco-bedding sticks together, so as she digs it out of the box, it clings to the stuff still in the box and doesnt actually fall out.


----------

